# Longer School?



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Obama has decided to make school longer and cut summer vacation. What are your thoughts? This link is where I found out. I for one, am unsupportive. I get straight As in school already, and don't need more time to do that, and I don't want to have no time to do what I want because I have to go to school until 5, then go to football for 2 hours, and then eat at 8.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xm8zk3A3oE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xm8zk3A3oE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LZf30T0ny18&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LZf30T0ny18&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

this works


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LZf30T0ny18&feature=related'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LZf30T0ny18&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Douple post dip*censored.2.0*.

I don't need school, wait 'til you see where my career takes me.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Obama is the worst president EVER


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank God for Private school.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Obama is the worst president EVER


Why'd ye vote 'im in?


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one thought he was gonna F*** up this bad


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll probably be out of school by then, so whatever.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably not old enough to vote, dip*censored.2.0*. Most people here are 13-15ish.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft. You mean the singing one, or the one where  you stand on the stage and look like a total idiot. Wait, that is the same thing.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my job with your mom.
It involves cameras and a bedroom.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so witty. /sarcasm


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a dip*censored.2.0*. /no sarcasm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true. I saw this coming before he was elected.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys, feel the looooove.

No neeeed to fight, it's okaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touch


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok 50% of America didn't think he was gonna F*** up this bad


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm ready for a new president.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm ready for a new president.


Same here, President Bush wasn't as bad as Obama


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, feel the looooove.
> 
> No neeeed to fight, it's okaaaaaaaaaay


*Takes weed away*


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

FBSHYFBSEABFBLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGRGEVGHRFVEWGHV


NO.
*censored.3.0* OBAMA.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeeeeeeeeel itttt, duuuuuude, noooo neeeed to fiiiight...

Just feeeel itttt...


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree. Some students aren't getting enough studying and the graduation rate shows that. Kids need one-on-one studying and testing, and if Obama wants to make school longer. Sure.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes Dope away*


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> I agree. Some students aren't getting enough studying and the graduation rate shows that. Kids need one-on-one studying and testing, and if Obama wants to make school longer. Sure.


What about those who don't need it? Should they be required to stay in school because other students can't do as well as them?


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the joke is ruined....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it matters, and stop *censored.4.1* about everything, that's Jeff's job.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called summer school.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

I just love Obama.
/saracasm.


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People always need intelligence. And you can never stop learning.


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm glad I'm Homeschooled..


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> I just love Obama.
> /saracasm.


You spelled that wrong.

Awesome sauce.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mumble* your life is ruined *mumble*


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 27, 2009)

*I hope Obama doesn't actually go through with this, because usually don't other presidents/prime-ministers catch along and do the same thing?*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using something related to "your mom" isn't funny nor a good insult.

So please, grow a pair.
And no, saying touche' or something like that won't win this battle, twit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but you need to have something called "a life". You need a break from working. Kids and Teens need to be kids and teens. Solitary confinement to school would suck.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh. Sarcasm*.
Like you've never spelled something wrong before.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I have.

I just felt like pointing out something so small, it doesn't need pointing out.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'battle'...?
God you're ********. This isn't one big video game, you dip*censored.2.0*. 

Get out more.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Let's say Obama gets his plan approved, and school is from 8 to 5. Let's say you need 3 hours for homework and dinner. That leaves you anywhere from 2 to 4 hours for what you want to do. (I assume you go to bed by midnight.) If you do any sports, that also cuts into that time. 2-4 hours isn't nearly enough in my opinion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're taking this literally?

Nice C:

And get out more? You're the one trolling on a kid's forums.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe

I laughed. Nice.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.<3


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 27, 2009)

I find this amusing.  So many people here are bashing Obama, when it was them who supported him a few months ago.  Yes, I'm sure that a few of you did actually support Mccain (myself included), but for those who voted this moron into the office, you people know who you are, have to realize this is your fault.  Try to maintain a more open mind when next election rolls around, instead of "OMG HE IS BLACK AND MAKES ME FEEL NICE INSIDE WHENEVER HE GIVES SPEECHES I SHEWLD VOTE FUR HIM!!!!"


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the dip*censored.2.0* who posts on a kids forum and plays this *censored.2.0*ty game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I find this amusing.  So many people here are bashing Obama, when it was them who supported him a few months ago.  Yes, I'm sure that a few of you did actually support Mccain (myself included), but for those who voted this moron into the office, you people know who you are, have to realize this is your fault.  Try to maintain a more open mind when next election rolls around, instead of "OMG HE IS BLACK AND MAKES ME FEEL NICE INSIDE WHENEVER HE GIVES SPEECHES I SHEWLD VOTE FUR HIM!!!!"


XD

Beeh! You're back!


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Nathan said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Nathan from Casyr!
> You might have seen me on the X-factor. I don't know how we didn't get through! D: Anyways, *I bought Animal Crossing lately and I'm hooked! xD I also have wifi.*
> Here is me and my fav cousin:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/DA3IOFDwOIw
> Hope to see you 'round.



HOLY *censored.2.0* DUDE


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


young love


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw... I see something sparking! Ben, you dog!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I'm invited to the wedding.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 27, 2009)

I see some good/bad reasons to this, one is it could help kids be more educated, but the bad part is the kids who are doing good just have to deal with more time in school.  Honestly, I'm 50/50 on this.  The fact he's lowering Summer Vacation sucks, I mean, why do the smart kids have to be treated unfairly like the lower graded ones?  Well, all in all I'd say he hopefully changes his mind about this whole thing, and finds an alternative plan.


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know dude, how the *censored.3.0* did we get rejected? We were brilliant.

And it's not like I actually have that game....I don't even own a wii. I has Peeustree.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teehee~


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I see some good/bad reasons to this, one is it could help kids be more educated, but the bad part is the kids who are doing good just have to deal with more time in school.  Honestly, I'm 50/50 on this.  The fact he's lowering Summer Vacation sucks, I mean, why do the smart kids have to be treated unfairly like the lower graded ones?  Well, all in all I'd say he hopefully changes his mind about this whole thing, and finds an alternative plan.


Changing his mind? This is Obama. The man pushing a bill a lot of people are against.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you say you have AC, but then you take it back?

lrn2lie, twit.

And meh, if you got accepted, you probably wouldn't be on this forum, so damn D:


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 27, 2009)

School until 5? o,O

Jeez.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that is true, maybe there might be some petition?  Honestly, I don't really care as long as this is somewhat changed at least, because I don't want to stay at school longer just because a kid doesn't even want a nice job that gets F's.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I see some good/bad reasons to this, one is it could help kids be more educated, but the bad part is the kids who are doing good just have to deal with more time in school.  Honestly, I'm 50/50 on this.  The fact he's lowering Summer Vacation sucks, I mean, why do the smart kids have to be treated unfairly like the lower graded ones?  Well, all in all I'd say he hopefully changes his mind about this whole thing, and finds an alternative plan.


This reminds me of one of my teachers talking about this one guy's ideas on how to make education work better. Instead of separating students into smarter classes and less smart classes so that the teachers know how to work with each class, his idea was to split classes up by who was willing to learn, and who wasn't. It makes sense to me. Most of the time, the people who I know are working really hard and don't get that good of grades say that they can't concentrate because people are constantly being obnoxious and goofing off.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What is this?
RedTube?

/offtopicmuch?*


----------



## CASYR! (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> CASYR! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*
I never had AC. That was a lie. 
LIEK OMG LRN2UNDERSTADN!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!one!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my gawd. I can't believe you believed I was that guy? Gullable dip*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 27, 2009)

What I usually end up saying at some point in a chat about Obama with friends. *censored.3.0* him.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I had commited a lie too :3c

*censored.1.2*.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>
Calm yourself. He was just pointing out my spelling error.


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

I support it, partially. I think increasing the amount of school is useless unless our broken education system is also fixed.

I have a 4.0, but a lot of people don't so this could help them. Saying, "OMG N0 MOR3 SK00L!!11!!1!!" Is just selfish, and denying other people _their_ right to an education. Besides the U.S. isn't competitive anymore. American kids, are, frankly, kinda stupid compared to China and India.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 27, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nevermind.
Who said I wasn't calm?
:]*


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

if Obama's going to make shcools longer, then he's no good.


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> if Obama's going to make shcools longer, then he's no good.


That's baseless. You have to say why you disagree with him.


----------



## djman900 (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*YELLS FOR MCCAIN PAULIN*


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 27, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though he made a law that says that he cannot be harmed by anyone, including the government, therefore meaning he can do just about anything. Otherwise, he'd probably be in jail because he knew about 9/11, and didn't do anything to stop it.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either you're being a conspiracy theorist or being ********. Which are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all rumors are true.


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D00D! I HERD WE DIDNT AKTULLY GO 2 T3H M00N!11!!1!!


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE DIDNT TH3 M00N DOESNT EXIST.IT5 A GI4NT H0l0GR4M M4D3 TO K33P US FROM SEEING THE GIANT LAZER THE GOVERNMENT HAS POINTED AT EARTH BEHIND IT.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o...kay???.... e.o


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't deny it. And we were asking you to prove your little theory on GWB, so go ahead.


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<4


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 27, 2009)

fftopic: much?


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> fftopic: much?


Excuse for no answer much?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> fftopic: much?


It's teh truth. Don't get me started on the JFK assassination.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually husan obama doesnt have anything to do with school.So we can stop panicing and realize that america is *censord 3.0*ed with obama at the wheel.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Actually husan obama doesnt have anything to do with school.So we can stop panicing and realize that america is *censord 3.0*ed with obama at the wheel.


What. Your post said two opposite things.

1. Its not Obama making schools longer so where ok.
2. Obama sucks.

WTF?


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUYS he's very confused.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Actually husan obama doesnt have anything to do with school.So we can stop panicing and realize that america is *censord 3.0*ed with obama at the wheel.


This made no sense for a number of reasons:
1:"husan obama" WTH.
2: Obama's the one who had this idea, he doesn't "not have anything to do with school"
3: Why would we stop panicing if Obama is *censored.3.0*ing us?


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 27, 2009)

I meant that  school will be fine but america is *censored.3.0*ed.
And i was making fun of obama cause he is realted to sadam HUSAN dumbnuts.


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I meant that  school will be fine but america is *censored.3.0*ed.


H0w cAn i taek u seriousy with tat avieee????


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine was already extended two hours. I usually was supposed to get out at 3 pm but now it is 5 pm.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Mine was already extended two hours. I usually was supposed to get out at 3 pm but now it is 5 pm.


Wtf. Dude that must suck. Do you start later?


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I meant that  school will be fine but america is *censored.3.0*ed.
> And i was making fun of obama cause he is realted to sadam HUSAN dumbnuts.


Yo roblox imma gonna let you finish but buttface is the best name to call someone.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok buttface.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>tell Zexion that joke is old
>use it yourself

-exhale deeply-


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I start at 8:45 am. Same time it was before it got up.


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wait...


----------



## Liv (Sep 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules may vary. READ THE FINE PRINT!


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zexion has told no joke.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 27, 2009)

Chill out in here or I'm closing it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 27, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE POSTED. THE WORLD IS GONNA END.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Mine was already extended two hours. I usually was supposed to get out at 3 pm but now it is 5 pm.


afdaslfda;sfjdkas;lfjlda
I'd die!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I meant that  school will be fine but america is *censored.3.0*ed.
> And i was making fun of obama cause he is realted to sadam HUSAN dumbnuts.


He is not related to Saddam Hussein, idiot. It happens to be his middle name because his dad was Kenyan. And don't say it's because his dad supported Hussein, because he most likely either was like 5 or not born. Learn your facts before insulting.


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwned


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, and it's a rather common Islamic name.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I may be the only TBTer who likes Obama.

ANd I think that a lot of kids REALLY need this extra time, and who knows, maybe it will keep us off TBT and video games and we may find out what it is like on the outside of the house...


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

It's funny, last year when I posted on this forum about politics, everyone hated me for not supporting Obama. Now everyone on here isn't a fan. Ironic, eh?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think I may be the only TBTer who likes Obama.
> 
> ANd I think that a lot of kids REALLY need this extra time, and who knows, maybe it will keep us off TBT and video games and we may find out what it is like on the outside of the house...


I like Obama.

I just don't support this action.

Just because I don't support *one* action doesn't mean I hate him and we should get a new president.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think I may be the only TBTer who likes Obama.
> 
> ANd I think that a lot of kids REALLY need this extra time, and who knows, maybe it will keep us off TBT and video games and we may find out what it is like on the outside of the house...


I lol'd.

That's what tutoring and after school activities are for. You know, Sylvan and all that crap. Secondly, if you're spending large amounts of time on TBT and video games, you follow this simple chart.

1. Admit you have a addiction.
2. Find ways to break it.
3. Actually try.
4a. Give up and live it.
4b. Break it slowly but surely.
5. Break it.
6. ???
7. PROFIT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool meme bro c:


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO( got to far with that...)


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Screen raep alert.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Screen raep alert.


It's a felony, you know.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2009)

Meh. I don't care.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

lemme rephrase my earlier post:

If Obama's going to make school last longer, then we should impeach him and make someone else president who will leave school alone.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 27, 2009)

I showed this to my mom and she yelled at me how she wanted me to be smarter. I'm already getting straight As and I got nearly perfect MCAS scores. o_o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 27, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> lemme rephrase my earlier post:
> 
> If Obama's going to make school last longer, then we should impeach him and make someone else president who will leave school alone.


Too extreme. I hate the guy, but I like having him there for the lulz to ensure. 

@Hatsu: Ignorance is bliss. <3


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> I showed this to my mom and she yelled at me how she wanted me to be smarter. I'm already getting straight As and I got nearly perfect MCAS scores. o_o


You live in Minnesota too?


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do too!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 27, 2009)

Make the stupid kids go to school through the summer.


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there's 5 known Minnesotan TBT'ers!
I should stop spamming now.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Make the stupid kids go to school through the summer.


What a brilliant idea.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massachusetts. XD

Although I do go to Minnesota every year. owo


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm adding you to my topic : D


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? Why?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Make the stupid kids go to school through the summer.


Isn't that what Summer School is for?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, but Obama wants longer hours make the D students HAVE to go. It's not going to be a choice un-like Summer school.

@Hatsumiku You live in MA


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. XD

Anyways, I'm fine with the school hours where I live. Thanks.


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I go to school all year It's not that bad.But then again I only have to do 2 hours...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll find you when you're visiting.... >=D


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, even if or not, this hasn't been decided yet.  I'm pretty sure some petition or something will be up about it.


Honestly, I wouldn't blame him for trying to get kids to be smarter, we rank like 39 in match education, the rest of the countries overpass us by FAR, it makes america look like the stupid country, even if it is I'm sure Obama's just making it not feel stupid.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 27, 2009)

Eh who cares.
I'm almost out of school anyway ;D


----------



## lilypad (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm almost out of school too so it probably wouldn't effect me. But I wouldn't mind going to school later as long as we got less homework. I actually like school if it wasn't for the piles of homework I have to do after it =/


----------



## Arch Angel (Sep 27, 2009)

Never. To much work.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 27, 2009)

we wouldn't have to stay longer if the teachers teached new stuff. 
like my teachers, we spend 95% of class reviewing. and then we get homework. 
if we didnt review all the time, we'd get more stuff done. 
but idk i wouldnt mind a year round school, like 2 weeks of school 1 week off.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 27, 2009)

This is REALLY Smart AND REALLY Dumb all at the same time... HAHAHAHAHA Glad im not in the US HAHAHA XD


----------



## Yokie (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank god I live in Sweden!  :O


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2009)

For once i'm proud to be Australian!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 28, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell nawhs.

I think I saw you before as just a bystander. You seem familiar to me.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 28, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Thank god I live in Sweden!  :O


^


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 28, 2009)

they should change the song now...
im ashamed to be a american
for at least i know we have no life
and so on LOL


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> they should change the song now...
> im ashamed to be a american
> for at least i know we have no life
> and so on LOL


Always the greatest idea to stand out of the crowd and make fun of us. Claps.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u see meh type lol as if it is a joke 
:huh:


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I did as a matter of fact. But get some maturity and don't make fun of the country you live in.


----------



## easpa (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm happy I'm Irish!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 28, 2009)

Besides, my family won't stand if school days were longer. My dad works nearly all day, and doesn't have time for me to get picked up or buy me a bus pass. My mom has.. certain problems, and isn't able to pick me up either. So, I want the school hours I have right now to stick that way.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if McCain would've done a better job *ponders*


----------



## Robin (Sep 28, 2009)

It don't affect me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I wonder if McCain would've done a better job *ponders*


He probably would be trying to throw people following orders into jail right now.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 28, 2009)

Makes no difference to me.
I have nothing better to do when summer vacation rolls around anyways.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I wonder if McCain would've done a better job *ponders*


In my opinion, anyone would do a better job.
That's obviously exaggerated. I mean, I wouldn't want Nancy Polosi in office, but you get the point.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I wonder if McCain would've done a better job *ponders*


Even worse.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 28, 2009)

lmao @ everyone that supported Obama wanting McCain now. How *censored.3.0*ing stupid.
Obama is a ****. 
The US is becoming a communism. 

I *censored.3.0*ing hate politics.

/apolitical


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lmao @ everyone that supported Obama wanting McCain now. How *censored.3.0*ing stupid.
> Obama is a ****.
> The US is becoming a communism.
> 
> ...


Tom claps.

It's funny how his approval rate dropped fast and it's only been 8 to 9 months.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever votes for him when the next election rolls around should be shot :|


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I didnt like O from the start.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lmao @ everyone that supported Obama wanting McCain now. How *censored.3.0*ing stupid.
> Obama is a ****.
> The US is becoming a communism.
> 
> ...


I'm never really into politics, as long as whoever becomes president knows what he's doing =p


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or she crash 

And if you hate ploitics why do you care what's goin' on Jenn?

It's impossible to hate politics, if you're a complete hermit you can be uninterested in it, but let's face that's only if you never leave your house.

Politics is EVERYTHING, everything you do, did, or ever will do will be influenced by, and may even have an influence on, politics.

I challenge everyone here to name something that defies what I've just stated. I'm in the mood for an arguement


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, alright, as long as he/she knows what he/she's doing, happy?


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very ^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 28, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it affects me, obviously.

Hating=/=caring.
I dislike it. 

Everyone is affected by it, but that doesn't mean you have to like it.
I don't really care about the subject of politics, but that doesn't mean I don't care what a bunch of twats are doing in a country in which I live. 

Everyone has different opinions.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> they should change the song now...
> im ashamed to be a american
> for at least i know we have no life
> and so on LOL


So...having to go to school makes you ashamed?

Going to school makes you have no life?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya man i wihs wi had no scool cuz bien dum is awsom!!!!!!!!!!!! (((


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard an American say **** before.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> they should change the song now...
> im ashamed to be a american
> for at least i know we have no life
> and so on LOL


So leave
You'll be doing the whole country a favor if you do.


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 28, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have.


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ricano (Sep 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lmao @ everyone that supported Obama wanting McCain now. How *censored.3.0*ing stupid.
> Obama is a ****.
> The US is becoming a communism.
> 
> ...


_THIS._


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 28, 2009)

Honestly, If this plan goes out, I'm demanding my parents to take me home early


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> they should change the song now...
> im ashamed to be a american
> for at least i know we have no life
> and so on LOL


You should at least honor those who fight for your freedom, not joke about them and make fun of their song.  It's not our fault we're apparently stupid and have no life, it's our education funding and management.  Even if it was a joke, it was pretty cruel to those who our fighting for our country, and you're wondering why I'm talking about the army, but it's because the song you're making fun of is the song based on them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people in the army. I agree with Nikoking. That was very uncalled for.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 28, 2009)

...

...............

Bye guys. I'm going to Canada.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 28, 2009)

HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...............
> 
> Bye guys. I'm going to Canada.


I think i'll join you, besides, Pally owes me some money.


----------



## Riri (Sep 28, 2009)

It feels good being Canadian.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I second their Agrees


----------



## KingKombat (Sep 28, 2009)

AND SO EMILY, THE GEEKY 5TH GRADER THAT NO ONE TALKS TO, APPROVES


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...............
> 
> Bye guys. I'm going to Canada.


DON'T GO, THEY HAVE SUCKY HEALTHCARE.

Go to Europe or something. :3


----------



## Zex (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


France it is. But then I would have to learn a new language...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learning French isn't super hard if you have a class on it in HS, maybe you might want to get that class before moving there I suppose?


----------



## Zex (Sep 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im good with America for now.


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


France has the shortest school year anyways. =3


----------

